# Kubota B21 Pricing?



## Bruin4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am in the market for a Kubota and have an immediate need for a small commercial TLB like the B21. I have looked at several L35's but the condition of these machines was not great for their 23-27K price tag!

I have found a local B21 that has 130 hours on it, its pretty mint and has not left the garage in over two years. Problem is the owner is asking 24,000.00 with a trailer, he is not sure if he will separate the trailer / TLB but even so what is a very low hour B21 Really worth?

There is one in Texas for 19,800 with 91 hours on it, but still that seems very high to me when a good used b26 can be had for around 25,000.00 and teh average price for 1500 hour b21's is in the 11000 - 12000$ range

I am in CT.

Any input on this pricing or information from owners with B21 experience would be great 



Thank you.


----------

